# what opens wps file??



## makaveli920

i need help opening a .wps file. i have window 2k pro. a friend of mine sent me a photo in an email attatchment that was a .wps file. If anyone knows how i can view this pic please let me know.


----------



## BanditFlyer

wps should be a word processor file for MS Works word Processor - call this friend and ask if he really sent that file, because it could be a virus or jus spam spoofing your friends address


----------



## makaveli920

thanks for your help. i opened it in microsoft word but i only got a bunch of wierd symbols and letters going on for many pages. and i know he sent it, thanks for the warning though.


----------



## lister

You need to get a converter for word from the MS Office update site, to open works files.


----------



## BanditFlyer

You might try downloading the Gimp(Gnu Image Manipulation program).

I think .WPS might be a valid extension for an image file of some sort. Gimp would allow you to convert it to other formats if it is. Ask your friend and let us know.


----------



## kiwiguy

BanditFlyer said:


> You might try downloading the Gimp(Gnu Image Manipulation program).
> 
> I think .WPS might be a valid extension for an image file of some sort. Gimp would allow you to convert it to other formats if it is. Ask your friend and let us know.


No, its not a valid "image file", its Works as above.

The converter is here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...83-f51b-4977-b572-8c042df802c1&displaylang=en


----------



## BanditFlyer

It's past my bedtime : ) I was thinking of psd files. I could sweat that I have seen extensions appear to have 2 different programs(of different types - such as a word processor and an image manipulator) that could open them.

Not to say that a file with a certain extension could be opened by both an Image manip prog and a word processor, just to say that files of that extension could be of either type. Or I could just be imagining things.


----------



## makaveli920

kiwiguy, that converter link did the trick. Thanks to everyone for your help. happy holidays


----------



## oLLie_<3

good to hear its fixed  Im guessing ur mate pasted an image into a word document and saved it (or simlar to word)? if thats what he did maybe u shud enlighten him on other ways to save pictues 

ollie


----------



## headstartlynn

Which converter did you download?


----------



## headstartlynn

Which converter would I download?


----------



## kiwiguy

headstartlynn said:


> Which converter would I download?


As you have not indicated anthing about what your problem is, we really can't give advice on solving it?

The basic Microsoft Works to Word converter was given in the link in my post above, if that is all you needed?


----------



## 80Datsun210

kiwiguy said:


> No, its not a valid "image file", its Works as above.
> 
> The converter is here:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...83-f51b-4977-b572-8c042df802c1&displaylang=en


Is there such a thing that will work on a Mac?
Thanks!


----------



## mblasco

80Datsun210 said:


> Is there such a thing that will work on a Mac?
> Thanks!


wps files are easily opened up with the latest Word (Office 2004).
No converter is required. If, for some reason that doesn't work, append a ".doc" suffix to the end and try again.


----------



## om19

download it here:
http://en.kingsoft.com/wpsv2.htm


----------



## kiwi-in-china

The file you got send can be opened with Kingsoft Office which is an office Compatible suite. If you are having trouble with the file just go to http://en.kingsoft.com and email them or use the following email [email protected]. Your friend may be using a old version, Kingsoft is about to make the new Office 2007 version of WPS down loadable form their website.:up:


----------



## kiwi-in-china

makaveli920 said:


> i need help opening a .wps file. i have window 2k pro. a friend of mine sent me a photo in an email attatchment that was a .wps file. If anyone knows how i can view this pic please let me know.


The file you got send can be opened with Kingsoft Office which is an office Compatible suite. If you are having trouble with the file just go to http://en.kingsoft.com and email them or use the following email [email protected]. Your friend may be using a old version, Kingsoft is about to make the new Office 2007 version of WPS down loadable form their website. :up:


----------



## neizbawks

i downloaded that microsoft converter (not the king thing) but how do i use it? when i click on the file it says to either save or cancel because my computer still can't read it.


----------



## mtbnnet

After you download the converter from the MS site you must close Word and run the install program. Then open Word and then open the .wps file.


----------



## BanditFlyer

Amazing how long this thread's been alive. And still not marked "solved" ...


----------



## jaysh

I found this thread on Google and noticed that the Microsoft converter link doesn't work. Here's a page that lists several converters from MS - WPS file guide.

I don't know about any WPS converters for Mac, but the above site also mentions a free online converter that might be handy for Mac users.


----------



## Pablo D.

I use "WordPerfect" and found that I can make .WPS files readable by using "IAF" or "Quick finder Log" from the drop down menu on the "Convert file Format" box. This box automatically appears when you try to open a file with an extension not normally known to WordPerfect.
Pablo D.


----------



## grof

Open wps file with TotalCommander with function key F3 (view files), or with Notepad.
You will see some wierd characters. Remember a few first chars and than compare with

*Identifying Characters* here

http://filext.com/file-extension/wps


----------

